# swan creek



## deersmasher95 (Nov 5, 2008)

does anybody kno if there is ever a steelhead run on the swan creek? it runs right behind my house and is carp in it every summer but am wanting to get a few steelies out of it. think it would be fun in a small creek like i have! lol im not sure if this is the right forum to b posting it in so if not just let me kno plz.....

Thanks
deersmasher95


----------



## TomsHawk (Feb 22, 2010)

Don't know about steelhead runs but I pray I don't wreck a prop before I get to the lake.


----------



## spk131 (Mar 31, 2004)

if this is the swan creek im thinking about (there is a couple in se michigan), i have never cought a steelie but it is good for pike, bass and cats.


----------



## Jollymon (Nov 2, 2007)

i dock my boat accross from the fermi and seen a few go by belly up when the water tempature rises


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

One way to find out Deersmasher, give it a try...I'm sure there are a few strays that find there way into Swan...

Dan


----------



## Tom Hoffman (Nov 19, 2009)

Go a little farther to Stoney Creek it gets a few running up.
Try just west of Dixie Hwy bridge across from Jefferson Middle School


----------



## deersmasher95 (Nov 5, 2008)

FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have been seeing about 5 steelies or pike in there! have been fishing it for this hole week with no hook ups..........:-( me and my dad went back there with polarized glasses and tried to see wat they were and it looked like a spotted back and steelie fin but a pike head???????? it made our heads turn and us say HUH? we were a bit comfused. and when i am fishing with waders on (there is brush next to me so there is just a lil run where they can go ) i can see them go right next to me. and they look like steelies. 

does any body have any ideas wat i should try for lures and how to present them? ( it is pretty shallow where i fish right where they go to spawn)


----------



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

just net him and see what he is, then release him of course!


----------

